# After kidding care questions



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello. We bought an alpine doe in December that was not supposed to be bred. We don't have a lot of goat experience but we did suspect she was pregnant about a month ago. This weekend we were pretty sure because her udder started filling out. I did alot of researching and was prepared for her to have babies soon. She had two little girls yesterday afternoon! Everything went great and everyone is doing well. I did figure out that I needed to worm the doe, which we did this evening. Is there anything else I need to do? Does she need any injections or antibiotics following kidding? Do I need to give the babies anything? If her udder gets too tight, do I help milk her out a little or just let the babies take care of it? I'm sorry I have so many questions. We have only had goats since August and I have had a bit of bad luck and had to put two down so I don't want anything to go wrong. Thanks!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I am not as experienced as many on here, but she would only need antibiotics if you had to go in or if she retained her placenta, I think. And just watch her udder - if the babies are nursing on only one side and the other is really full, go ahead and milk it out, or move a baby over there and show them there are two sides! Congratulations ...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Goatgirlz right on, no antibiotics needed unless you had to assist.
Congrats on your new babies!!
Unless udder gets real tight & hot you wont have to do anything there either.
Lots of new mommas enjoy warm molasses water for a couple of days.


----------



## DONDChick (Mar 24, 2013)

Question. My doe seems to have he scours 3 days after delivering. Any suggestions? She also looks tired!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

DONDchick welcome, if you can start your own thread you will get more specific info just for you.
Tell us if she has a temp & her overall condition.


----------

